# Where to purchase....



## matthyde83 (Jun 6, 2009)

Where does everybody buy their car cleaning products from???

Due to pick up new TTS on 1st September and really want to make sure I'm doing things "properly" so I need to start from scratch and bin the bucket and sponge I currently use....

Suggestions....?


----------



## dean2403 (Jun 30, 2009)

I get all my stuff from The Ultimate Finish. I've been using them a while now and have built up a rapport with the sales girl and have started to get discounts, which is always good! They are very easy to deal with and have free delivery of 30 quid.

Hope this helps!


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I tend to use these companies, mainly clean your car though

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Opie oils do a selection of car detailing products & if your register on the site quite abit cheaper + regular discounts..
http://www.opieoils.co.uk/c-929-car-car ... iling.aspx
H..


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

mav696 said:


> I tend to use these companies, mainly clean your car though
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/


I use the above too, also mainly CYC, and PB for Menzerna, Jeff's Werkstat & Gloss it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Tesco,Asda Sainbury's


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

NickP said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to use these companies, mainly clean your car though
> ...


me too.
with clean your car, you gain discount points as you shop as well


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Don't forget:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk

http://www.detailedobsession.co.uk

http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk

Alan W


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I use Elite Car Care or Clean Your Car, however it depends on what I want.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

matthyde83 said:


> Due to pick up new TTS on 1st September and really want to make sure I'm doing things "properly" so I need to start from scratch and bin the bucket and sponge I currently use....
> 
> Suggestions....?


If it were me I would pay a pro detailer to come in and do 'the works', and then get their advice on maintaining the finish.

You need to start with a good wash technique using 2 buckets and a wash mitt.

Head over to Detailing World if you are serious about getting the best finish...


----------

